# Norwegian fighter jet helps save dying patient



## mariomike (23 Apr 2016)

22 April 2016 

In heart failure? ECMO machine broken? Norway will put the parts on a F-16 and fly it to you,

Hospital staff call on air force F-16 to transport vital equipment from Trondheim hospital to patient 280 miles away
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/apr/22/norwegian-air-force-f16-fighter-jet-helps-save-dying-patient

"The dying patient urgently needed a special lung and heart procedure called extracorporeal membrane oxygenation, but the hospital in the town of Bodø in central Norway had neither the equipment nor the skills to carry it out."

For more on ECMO,

New Portable Heart Lung Machine Used For the First Time  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/97214.0


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2016)

Well done Royal Norewgian Air Force


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2016)

“Usually we cover that distance in 35 minutes,” air squadron head Borge Kleppe told the Norwegian daily Verdens Gang. “But given the special nature of the cargo, the pilot stepped on it and arrived at the destination less than 25 minutes later.”

"Put the spurs to 'er, Chuck!"


----------

